# Underground Britain



## flyboys90 (Oct 23, 2014)

CH 5 8pm tonight new programe about underground Britain,The write up looks interesting so it may be worth watching but who knows!! fingers crossed.


----------



## flyboys90 (Oct 23, 2014)

Found it quite interesting I,ll give next weeks a view too.


----------



## Mikeymutt (Oct 23, 2014)

I have it on record..so yet to see it..hopefully should be a good watch.


----------



## decker (Oct 24, 2014)

Going to watch it tonight


----------



## zane2g (Oct 24, 2014)

Have a look at it here on Demand 5

http://www.channel5.com/shows/underground-britain/episodes/episode-1-683


----------



## decker (Oct 24, 2014)

Very interesting ..


----------



## snotrocket (Oct 25, 2014)

It's good to have another reason to watch Channel 5 besides Neighbours.


----------



## decker (Oct 25, 2014)

Tonight (30th) was in London discovering WW2 bunker and Victorian catacomb, good stuff, oh and an unused underground station...


----------

